# Need Capacity Plate info for 1976 Sea Nymph



## Katfishkevin1 (Feb 5, 2012)

I have a 1976 Sea Nymph, I need the capacity plate info the 
MIC is SEA711330376-7R. I checked out http://www.uscgboating.org/recalls/mic1.aspx website but no information was found. I can have a plate made once I have the required information. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

I thought you could take it to a USCG station and they would evaluate and provide a capacity plate. Not sure of the cost.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## F1504X4 (Mar 23, 2008)

If you measure the length x width and divide that by 15, that will give you the number of persons you can have on board. If it comes out to a decimal, round down. That is assuming each person weighs no more than 150lbs each. Another option would be to google the model and find one for sale and call them and see if they will give you the info. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

The company that makes the boat is the place that puts them on in accordance with Coast Guard specs. Try gettiing a boat company to get you a plate. Good luck on that. You can get the formula for the boat by measurements. (Try Boatbuilders Handbook online for formulas). Garzonstudio.com makes decals and you put the info in the blocks and they make it. I am not sure of the legal aspects of them using the Coast Guard name on them. You can put the motor size and number of persons and weight including gear on there. Iboat.com can give the max motor size and what the boat weighs, if you know the year and model. Type in Boat manufacturers on google and go to Iboats and check on your boat. I went through all this trying to get a plate for mine. Finally just put a copy of info on without Coast Guard approved on the plate.


----------



## Snackmans Dad (May 2, 2007)

To get a new plate, contact the company that bought sea nymph (I cant remember what it is) and send them picutures and a description of the boat and some money and they will send a new plate. thats as far as i got with it, i think they wanted around 65 bucks. I think lowe boats is the company... good luck


----------



## SPOONFEEDER (Jul 6, 2006)

F1504X4 said:


> If you measure the length x width and divide that by 15, that will give you the number of persons you can have on board. If it comes out to a decimal, round down. That is assuming each person weighs no more than 150lbs each. Another option would be to google the model and find one for sale and call them and see if they will give you the info.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Just an fyi. USCG now uses 185lbs per person to determine the stability of a vessel. 

Sent via my Droid Bionic


----------



## Snackmans Dad (May 2, 2007)

http://www.uscgboating.org/recalls/mic_detail.aspx?id=SEA I spend way to much time on computer, come on spring!!!


----------



## Katfishkevin1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Thanks guys for all the information. I ordered one online will be here in a couple of weeks.


----------

